# New member from Michigan



## tonyc662 (Dec 25, 2006)

Hello,new to the forum,from flushing michigan,been out of the sport for some 20 years & am now getting back into it.Have been reading the forum for a couple weeks now & it is very informative.Great place to learn alot.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Welcome fellow Michigander!!! And Merry xmas!


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

*Hola*

Welcome! I think there are more michiganders on this forum than any other state:thumbs_up


----------



## PSECaptnKirk (Dec 24, 2006)

Another Michi-Gander here from Flint! Welcome to the site!

Captn---


----------



## tonyc662 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

welcome, prepare to learn more than you can imagine.

Ben


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Welcome to AT. Glad you decided to be a part of the group.


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

*fellow michigander*

welcome to the site and back to the sport


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk. Post up and enjoy. Merry Christmas. :thumbs_up


----------



## tonyc662 (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes,very friendly site.


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk Tony. Have fun here.


----------



## MI Hoytforlife (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome !


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Hello, Tonyc662 welcome to Archery Talk:hello2:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

